# Common Bermuda or Torpedograss?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mixed in with STA. Plan is to suppress with Atrazine if it's bermuda.

Torpedograss or Bermuda? If torpedo, what do I kill it with?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@SCGrassMan looks like bermuda to me.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @SCGrassMan looks like bermuda to me.


Ok. I told him dollar wise his best bet is to kill with roundup and resod that area.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes common Bermuda. Yes, kill it and then resod.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

UltimateLawn said:


> Yes common Bermuda. Yes, kill it and then resod.


Thanks!


----------

